# 3x AOC 2436V 24" 1080P Monitors (Central FL)



## TheJesus

I bought these about 3 or 4 months ago and have used them in EyeFinity for some great gaming, but I'm looking into a nice panel for graphics work, so I want to sell these. I paid $150 a piece + tax.

I want to keep this local as I no longer have the boxes and shipping would be horrendous for anyone (I can do shipping if you pay all fees). I'm in central FL (Longwood specifically) and can meet up. I will sell them as a bundle for $300 or each one for $110 (would really like to sell multiple at a time). I will also drive as far as you want if you pay gas (I mean wherever, lol. Base the charge on 23MPG and $3.70/gal roundtrip, if you want to know quickly or I can tell you).

Only issue is some scuffs on one of the monitors (not noticeable on non-white images). I have been using that as the side monitor and don't even remember the problem is there, but I figured I would be honest on these for my OCN compadres.


























Let me know if you have any questions! Thanks for looking


----------



## TheJesus

Feel free to shoot me offers


----------



## TheJesus

I would be willing to ship them, but I can bet it would be expensive :/


----------



## Fallendreams

Holy crap... makes almost want to jump on this... i live in Cocoa. So tempting....


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Holy crap... makes almost want to jump on this... i live in Cocoa. So tempting....


You know you want to







Especially since the 680 can run 3 on it


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> You know you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since the 680 can run 3 on it


Tempting... ill think about it.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Tempting... ill think about it.


Commmeeeee onnnnn...









I'll even drop the price to $355 if you come pick them up


----------



## TheJesus

No one wants these for $350?







I thought there were more gamers in Central Florida...


----------



## onigiri

im also in florida, if these were asus vh236h's i would let you drop them off at my door for sure


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onigiri*
> 
> im also in florida, if these were asus vh236h's i would let you drop them off at my door for sure


Why would you run 4 monitors?







I suggest these 3 with the current one as a temperature monitor/music player (or TV)


----------



## TheJesus

Price drop again to $340! This is a steal!


----------



## TheJesus

Price drop to $330, seriously no one wants 3 24" monitors for $110 each?


----------



## killerhz

let me know the shipping charge to 02125







:thumb:


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> let me know the shipping charge to 02125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


There's a reason I don't want to ship, lol.

32750 to 02125 via FedEx is $140...


----------



## Boyd

PM'd


----------



## killerhz

thanks anyways bro...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks anyways bro...


No prob









All PM's responded. If you are interested in one or two, but not all 3 feel free to ask as I have one person who wants one but I don't want to split without buyers for all of them.


----------



## TheJesus

Price drop to $320... That's what I paid for two of them...


----------



## TheJesus

Quite a few interested parties that have something happen before they can buy these -_-


----------



## TheJesus

Well, I wanted to keep it to do some testing with another monitor, but oh well. I will include my DP to DL-DVI Active Adapter (powered) http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/dp_dvid.htm if you are local and buy them all for $350 (that adapter is typically $80+ by itself, you'd get it for $30). This will let you do EyeFinity in an all-in-one package.

The other offer is to just trade me one of the Korean 2560x1440 27" monitors for all 3 (the adapter can be negotiated for), local only, no cross-shipping unless its the 120Hz model.


----------



## jay2nice000

it cost 129 at walmart!!!!!!!!!!!! in need of major price drop

http://www.walmart.com/ip/AOC-2436VW/13060462


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> it cost 129 at walmart!!!!!!!!!!!! in need of major price drop
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/AOC-2436VW/13060462


That's the 2436VW, these are the 2436V. http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=aoc+2436V&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=955&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=9553940770059605840&sa=X&ei=tN-1T6hBjKzwBJi5-MYK&ved=0CHEQwhUwAA

Not that it matters, if you want to buy them from WalMart, be my guest. You can go pay 390 for all three, then need to buy an active adapter on top for ~$30 (non-powered, so a third of my powered one's cost), so $420 compared to the $350 you would pay for my set with the ~$90 adapter.

P.S. WalMart only has two in stock.


----------



## TheJesus

I'm tired of these sitting around. Come pick them up for $270, no adapter or $300 with adapter.

Yes, 3x 24" monitors and a $85 adapter, for $300.


----------



## chinesethunda

dammit, I am so freaking tempted, I live in West Palm and i pass by Orlando no my way to FSU. Only problem is, I am currently not in FL and won't be back until the end of summer. if you still have it then, I will buy it from you.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> dammit, I am so freaking tempted, I live in West Palm and i pass by Orlando no my way to FSU. Only problem is, I am currently not in FL and won't be back until the end of summer. if you still have it then, I will buy it from you.


Hah, I was hoping this would be a quick sale, but if they aren't gone by then, sure


----------



## wesleyyyy1234

can i take it?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wesleyyyy1234*
> 
> can i take it?


Whoever has the money can have it.


----------



## chinesethunda

I really hope you sell these lol, because if they ARE there at the end of the summer im going to be so tempted, and I have no more room for monitors -_- lol

I know il end up getting them and then figuring out space later lol


----------



## agentdomo

This is literally making me go crazy. It's either this or a second GTX 680!!


----------



## TheJesus

I wish there were people closer that wanted to buy these.

Please realize that shipping for all of these will be about $150-200 depending on your location.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Just FYI and to maybe help your sale...

A few weeks ago another member here shipped me 3 Dell U2410's from Seattle to Little Rock and it ran right at $100 for UPS ground with insurance, so you might be able to find a better price on shipping. I can't imagine your monitors being heavier than the Dell's. They were in 2 boxes and totaled about 75 Lbs.

Hope it helps,

Rich


----------



## iamberryboy

I'd be all over this but I live in NY... POOP!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Hawaiian*
> 
> Just FYI and to maybe help your sale...
> A few weeks ago another member here shipped me 3 Dell U2410's from Seattle to Little Rock and it ran right at $100 for UPS ground with insurance, so you might be able to find a better price on shipping. I can't imagine your monitors being heavier than the Dell's. They were in 2 boxes and totaled about 75 Lbs.
> Hope it helps,
> Rich


Hmm, he got a deal then, lol. I keep checking the online quotes and they are all sky high for 3 boxes, 25 pounds each, sized to hold these with padding. Maybe I'll try fitting two in one box or something. I'd rather just sell them locally.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Hmm, he got a deal then, lol. I keep checking the online quotes and they are all sky high for 3 boxes, 25 pounds each, sized to hold these with padding. Maybe I'll try fitting two in one box or something. I'd rather just sell them locally.


It might be the way they were packed. He took them off the stands and put all 3 monitors in one box that weighed 55 lbs. The stands and cables went into another that was a little over 20 lbs.

GLWS

Rich


----------



## ACM

Would be all over this if my desk could hold all three of them.
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Dylan

Awesome displays. Shame I'm a bit low on cash!

Cheers from a fellow Floridian!


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Too bad this wasnt happening a year ago when i had a 6990 and room for 3 monitors AND I live in Orlando







. I have one of these AOC, great monitor!
Good luck.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*
> 
> Too bad this wasnt happening a year ago when i had a 6990 and room for 3 monitors AND I live in Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have one of these AOC, great monitor!
> Good luck.


Hah, sorry, thanks though


----------



## RedScorch

What would the shipping be to 56345?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedScorch*
> 
> What would the shipping be to 56345?


I'd guess about $150.


----------



## gnarlybug5

Great Deal! I would get them if I had the money. But, I also live in Washington. All. the. way. across. the. country...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnarlybug5*
> 
> Great Deal! I would get them if I had the money. But, I also live in Washington. All. the. way. across. the. country...


Hah, thanks anyways


----------



## Balsagna

Sorta Kinda interested, except that you'd have to ship.

Is there a way you can get me a quote for total price to ship to San Antonio Texas, 78216

Let me know


----------



## kyismaster

I live in orlando. pmed


----------



## TheJesus

Finally sold!


----------

